# Seizure response dog



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just saw the picture you posted. How blessed your family is to have such a special fur member!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

Welcome to you and your very special dog and little one!
Where is the pic?


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

It isn't posted with this one it is separate 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Triton*

here is Triton's pic (stephyplant)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ton-my-daughters-service-dog.html#post1836717


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Karen!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

These dogs amaze me. I am so sorry that your daughter needs a service dog, but what a wonderful boy Triton is for you and your family. He must give you some peace of mind. He is gorgeous!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a precious picture, of Triton and his girl! Those dogs are so special...


----------



## Stephpylant (Nov 1, 2012)

He really does give me peace. Before I got him she slept in my bed and really didn't go out of my sight. But with him around she sleeps in her room and can play in her room now. He is such a special boy to me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla&Shadow (Aug 20, 2013)

@Stephplyant, I have a seizure response dog too and in the months that I've had him he's made a big difference in my life. I have more independance now.  








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been looking into getting a seizure response dog for my son Charlie (4 1/2 yrs old) who has intractable epilepsy. It seems like such a difficult process for a young child. A lot of organizations won't give one to a child. That is great for your family!


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

macdougallph1 said:


> I have been looking into getting a seizure response dog for my son Charlie (4 1/2 yrs old) who has intractable epilepsy. It seems like such a difficult process for a young child. A lot of organizations won't give one to a child. That is great for your family!


Have you looked at 4PawsforAbility They do seizure assistance dogs and will place with young children (3 unit team, child, dog with adult handler) and have had a lot of success.


----------

